# no dark colors in ProClassic or BM Empervo



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

I have found out that dark colors are not available in SW ProClassic or BM Satin Empervo paints, both are waterbourne finishes. Neither has a dark tint base. I need a paint with excellant resistence to blocking as it will be used on book shelves. BM has recommended their Regal Pearl or Aura paints. Does anyone have any experience with spraying either of these. Thanks.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry don't have any experience with any of these paints.

Regards

Jerry


----------

